# Tipplers for sale



## jaylo (Sep 26, 2008)

I have 15 Tipplers for sale. Great quality and in super good condition. All are vacinated and are less than 2 years old.They are the Lovatt bloodline Tipplers of the late Earl Grollman. I am moving and I can't take the birds. I am located at 2080 Ryer Avenue in the Bronx New York. My name is Jaylo. I will not ship. These are not regular Tipplers, they are more like flying machines.Thats how I trained them and thats what they produce anyway. I will and can release the birds out for a fly to show you. My number is 1 347 284 4055. I'm asking for only $60.00 and you can take all 15. That is the greatest deal any real Tippler flyer can be offered.


----------

